

Why 13 DNS root servers? - fcambus
http://www.miek.nl/blog/archives/2013/11/10/why_13_dns_root_servers/

======
jlgaddis
_> So why are there (only) 13 root-nameservers?_

There are actually way more than 13.

Sure, there's a.root-servers.net through m.root-servers.net, but each of those
is anycasted and actually served up by a number of servers around the globe.

